# After The Loss of Your GSD loved one..



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

After The Loss of Your GSD loved one--How long did you wait before Adopting?

We just brought our beloved 14 year old GSD, Kater, to the bridge today. She has had DM for the last 2 years and took a sudden turn for worse contributed to what the vet thought may have been a stroke. (Our vet was off today so we had to go to another animal hospital—something I have been worried was going to happen since what happened to Donna and Millie, whose story I have followed very closely because it was so near and dear to our own struggles with our senior girl). We console ourselves by recognizing this one unbearable day was worth all the 14 precious years we had with her although we would have given everything to have another 14.

Our animal babies are a huge part of our lives so when we lose them its like losing a big part of ourselves—as I am sure all of you here understand—and we will be grieving for a long long while.

My question is--when you lost one of your GSD loved ones—how long was it before you were ready to add to your family again? I noticed how Vanessa, Donna’s new charge, has had a consoling effect on her family and all of Millies fans too and it seems like she almost has channeled the spirit of Millie.

I found this website recently and have read some rescue stories of sweet GSDs who need homes (even though many are painful and hard to read—bless all of you who do rescue work you are angel warriors) but we previously have not wanted to add to our family and take away from any attention and devotion to our Kater.

So I just wondered how you all thought thru this after you have gone thru a loss?

Hugs to all your fur GSD babies
Kater’s Mom (as I will always be)


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

After my first it was one day. My girlfriend raised GSDs and gave me one to"keep me company" for a few days.... 13 years later.

Once Ringo died I got Kai 3 weeks later. I was looking to see what was out there and Kai popped into my life.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

When your heart is ready. If your heart says yes, then it is time for you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Chama is 13 now and not doing too well so I understand completely. And I have lost two dogs in the past 1.5 years. 

I adopted Chama when Massie was 7 so that I wouldn't have to be faced with losing her and not having another dog. Since then I've always had two dogs. When I've lost one I've usually waited 2-3 months before adopting another. I find it's a good solid month or two before I'm ready to let go of the intense grieving and ready to focus on searching for another to welcome into my life. 

It really does help though to adopt another. I know that I'm saving another life and that the new dog will have plenty to teach me and that I have plenty of love to give him/her.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just cannot stand the thought of a house without a dog. That's why I'll always have a pack.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

some people go right out and adopt, others need more time. whatever works for you is OK.

you love for Kater shines through....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. 

On IMOM, they have a theory that often a bridge pet will send you the one when it is time. 

Please take care.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I think everyone is different about how they feel about a new dog after losing an old one. I know people who never had dogs again as the experience of losing one was so painful that they never wanted to repeat it. Others wait varying periods of time - and others, like us, can't stand a home devoid of dogs and jump in with both feet right away.

In my mind, each person must do what they feel in their heart is best for them. No one is "wrong". As long as one doesn't expect a new dog to be like the old one - being fair to it - I say, follow your heart!

Having recently experienced a suddenly empty house, we found that rescuing a dog from the local HS was truly rewarding. We helped him and he helped us - a great way, in my mind, to begin again.

My condolences to you! It is SO painful to lose a friend. You will know when it's right for you to begin the journey again.

Martie


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your little fur baby. I lost shadow (GS) two years ago at the age of 13. He was a rescue kinda, he came from a family that was not worthy of owning him, they tied him near railroad tracks, no shade, his toys consisted of empty margerine tubs. A girlfriend of mine found out that these people were moving to the states and they wanted to get rid of him. As soon as I seen him I could not leave him there. I renamed him shadow since he became one. He was always around me which I loved. But his passing was devestating to me, I couldnt function, my whole routine was messed up and I missed him so much. So three weeks later my hubby and I went and looked a GS puppies from a breeder, my heart was so empty, I knew I couldnt replace shadow, I was looking to fill the void. Next thing I know the breeder let three males out of their outdoor crate, and Lukas came right to me, that was it. No more looking. Lukas picked me which made my decission alot easier. I felt guilty at first, but now I know that shadow made a big paw print on my heart that can never be erased. And needless to say Lukas helped me out alot and I dont regret anything


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I start looking as soon as my eyes can focus & I can speak clearly and calmly.

Some people wait. I don't (not if it's the last dog in the house.)


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

We recently had to say goodbye to our long-time companion, Chelsie, after 14 years. We had been talking about getting a GSD when she was gone (she didn't get along with other dogs so we couldn't add to the pack while we had her) but we never spoke about when. I said goodbye to her on a Monday, the following Saturday we went the GSD adoption fair and we brought Cassie home on Sunday. For us, it was the right thing to do but each person is different.

I am so sorry for your loss of Kater.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

when I had to put down my last GSD, i`ll never forget the day or time , but after about a week I couldnt stand it any more, not hearing the pitter patter of 4 big feet about the house, so I went and got another, each person is different


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

After my first GSD passed it was 3 years before I had another. There were of course many other GSDs around as my father was a breeder and trainer. Kaiser died such a brutal tragic death that as a young boy it was just too much to get past for quite some time. My second dog, Dutch, got me through one of the roughest periods of my life - adolescence. When she died I decided I couldn't go through it again and didn't want another dog. Some months later I was home for Christmas leave and my father's dogs had a new litter around. The biggest male decided I was his owner and nothing would dissuade him from that notion. He was supposed to become my father's new stud when he was older. Max had other ideas. He remains the only dog I've had who picked me rather than the other way around. It became a quite magical pairing. His death 12 years later was the hardest I've felt. It felt like I lost a large part of myself and I had. I was so down afterwards that I got Karl about a month later in desperation really to try and pick up the pieces. His death just 8 months later was also extremely traumatic. This time I realized how much having a new life had helped after Max's passing so just about a week later I got Siegfried. Sieg also passed too soon and died of cancer at only 3 years of age. I got Willie again about a week or so later. When he passed after a full life I shortened the interval even more and got Odin just a couple days later. I didn't really plan that though. I called the breeder my family had turned our line over to after my dad retired from breeding and found out a 5 month old pup had just been returned to her after a failed match with previous owners. Odin too has proven a magical pairing. Now I have Frigga who's 4 years younger than Odin and so I believe I will like others here have said have another here still with me when one passes from now on.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and for sharing your stories.
We decided to take things one day @ a time until the right GSD materializes (I like the idea of Kater sending him or her to us although she might prefer to send us a cat)









Hugs to all your fur babies.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss and I hope the passage of time has helped ease your grief. I agree with what others have posted in that at some point it always just "felt" like the right time to start looking again and is different for everyone - even within the same household. When the time came to say goodbye to our 1st, 2nd and 3rd GSDs there was always one waiting at home that needed attention and we could bury our head into their ruff and let the tears flow and be comforted. But when the time came to let our 4th GSD go we came home to an empty house for the first time in 24 years. Saying goodbye certainly does not get easier each time and the grief hit hard. I did not know if I could endure such loss again so was unsure if I wanted to get another pup but my husband knew he needed another dog in his life. About a month later he invented an imaginary dog, complete with name, and I started hearing things like "come on boy, let's go to the garage" and such. I have thanked my husband many times for giving me that little push to make the leap again and our house and lives are once again filled with the joy and companionship of a GSD. I hope one day you find the same.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have always had multiple dogs, so when one would pass, I atleast, had those to comfort me. 

When I lost Sami in March (my heart dog), and realized my male GSD is now almost 12, (and I have two aussies as well), I knew I could NOT live without another gsd..

Everyone is different but I tend to believe in "fate"...I kinda started looking around, and happened on a breeding that I was really interested in, I took the plunge, for ALOT of reasons, again, kind of "fate" steps in, as this puppy was born on Sami's birthday( which I didn't really know until I committed to her), she was czech, she also had my alot of my males ddr lines, which I love..It happened kinda fast, as within a month of losing Sami but it just felt "right"..

Anyhow to make it short,,I named her Masi (a play on sami's name,in honor of her),,. She tends to remind me alot of Sami, Dodge and one of my other passed ddr dogs all wrapped into one ) She has definately helped fill that hole in my heart even tho I'd give anything to have one more day with the girl I lost.


----------

